# hello everybody



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

just found this site and wanted to join!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, silent!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

welcome silent night!!!!! Im a newbie myself as of today!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Silent Night!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, great place you found here.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Silent, welcome. Settle in, you are in for some great lurking of a lot of back posts! Have fun!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in and become addicted


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome silent.I am sure you will like it here.Lots of great information and very nice helpful haunters.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum SN


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome to the madness!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

So tell us a little bit....got any pics...huh do ya huh?

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! Do you do Christmas too?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad you joined - have fun!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome silent night
enjoy!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Grab a cocktail and get on the dance floor!


----------

